# Directed 535T window modules



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum, I have hooked up my 2 x ST535s (one for front and one for rear windows - DIP switches set accordingly) Front windows take priority over rear roll-up.
The basic gist is:
--- windows stop rolling up/down when starting up to ensure max amps to starter.
--When windows roll up/down they stagger with front taking priority
-- Windows can be rolled up by alarm

But I have a few questions around linking them together) specifically if anyone can shed light upon these connectors for 2 535T units:

H2/3 aux input (-)
H2/5 output activation (-)
H3/4 Delay input (-)
H3/5 siren trigger (+)


This is what I have assumed:

---Viper Start output -->front 535T H3/4 Delay input (-) + and to rear 535T H3/4 Delay input (-)
---Viper siren output -->front 535T H3/5 siren trigger (+)
---Viper Aux output -->front 535T H2/3 aux input (-)
---Viper GWA output -->front 535T H2/4 GWA
---front 535T H2/5 output activation (-) to rear 535T H3/4 Delay input (-)

I have added a few rectifier diodes but this appears I have made is overly complicated:facepalm:

What is the hook up needed (throw the above out if it is trash talk):banghead:


----------

